# Awesome boards



## snoman701 (Sep 11, 2018)

These are pretty cool. The gold capped chips appear to have caps on the top and the bottom. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 11, 2018)

Your link didn’t work for me so had to copy the URL and paste it into my browser.

1970 and 1971 chips, pretty old stuff and in perfect condition. Very nice!


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 11, 2018)

macfixer01 said:


> Your link didn’t work for me so had to copy the URL and paste it into my browser.
> 
> 1970 and 1971 chips, pretty old stuff and in perfect condition. Very nice!



Just wish I had more...I've got a few pounds of the boards, but not enough to add up to much.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello ebay.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 12, 2018)

Idk, it's rare anymore that eBay is worth the time on stuff like this. I put a bunch of crap that people ooh and ahh over up there at $40 w/shipping included and it simply sat. I've got more profitable stuff to list if I'm going that route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

